# Ashwaganda extract?



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I came across this intersting supplement called Ashwagandha extract and ordered some . It helps with brain functioning. It looks very interesting:
http://www.naturalhe...shwagandha.html

has anyone used it? any thoughts?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Link is broken.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.naturalherbsguide.com/ashwagandha.html


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you been taking it? I purchase a bottle once and never took it. Its still in my box of supplements!


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

It's really great for anxiety and stress, almost feels like a benzo but not quite. Makes for a good sleep aid too combined with some melotonin. Won't cure your DP though.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> Have you been taking it? I purchase a bottle once and never took it. Its still in my box of supplements!


Ive been on it for 2 days now, not sure if its helping with my anxiety or anything yet though. I think its too soon.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Ok I after tonight I feel some things must be said.

At 3.5 withanolides (about 1200 mg) ashwaganda becomes a very relaxing feeling similar to a mild indica high, on top of that feels like a lose dose of klonopin. It's also said to contribute to cell and nueron regeneration in nerves and memory. Not going to cure DP, but if your looking to shut down your anxiety this is it, and fixing that alone can contribute to you feeling better every day leading towards a better chance of being cured. I think the brand is extremely important with this herb though. I'm using the NSI brand and it's been working great so far.


----------

